# scared of strangers



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

just wondering if any of your Vs went through (or are going through) an extremely timid phase around people. When someone comes to the door, Maple will do this pathetic bark and whine, and then runs away into another room (usually upstairs hiding in my bedroom). After about ten minutes of watching the person from a distance and sniffing them out, she's back to her usual jumpy happy self (and often remembers this person the next time they come over and the person is usually knocked over from Maple's jumping with excitement). Anyway, I was just wondering if this is an age related phase (she is now 1yr old). She has never had separation anxiety, but at times she can be extremely hand shy when we are out at the dog park. She's great with other dogs - she's usually the life of the party! But it's really hit or miss with her. With people she recognizes (family, friends) she is a typical V who won't stop licking, jumping, crawling up on, etc. But now she's started this pathetic "bark/howl" thing -- she even sits in my window sill like a cat and does her embarassing attempts at being scary when people walk by. 

Is this a typical Vizsla phase? Any suggestions with a nervous and hand shy V around people she doesn't know? All I've been able to do is ensure her trust in me, but I really feel bad that she gets so anxious around certain people sometimes.

Thanks guys!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have quite this same issue, but my pup is terrified of my dad (he's very intuitive!), so whenever my dad is around I immediately give him treats to toss in front of him. It really helps to build his confidence and see my dad in a more positive way. You could have some on the door knob outside for your guests to toss in front of your vizsla when they come in and it might help Maple think: guests= yummy treats. If them coming in the house is too much, have them stand outside and toss the treats first. Make sure that they don't push too hard (in other words, toss treat rather than feeding by hand) to allow Maple to have a highly rewarding treat under a low stimulus (threat of new people). Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D People wearing hats scare seem to scare our Sam. 
We were told to try different clothes, sunglasses and hats and train him in disguise to desensitize him.
Funny, now he's afraid of people with beards...should I grow one? 
What about Santa Clause?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin became a little skittish around other dogs for a while, but this came after being attacked by a family member's dog; however, I went out of my way to keep socializing her around other animals. No pressure, but I made sure she had routine opportunities to be faced with the unknown/life. Keep exposing. The more adults, children, sounds, different looks/races, environments etc. the better. Good Luck


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie's anxiety peaked at around 8 months, I think. So yes, it can ramp up in adolescence. She is still pretty freaky about people walking by or coming to the house, and strangers. But she typically copes by confronting rather than running (runs to the window, barks like she means it--she has even tried to scare away people on the TV who spook her). I do think maybe her anxiety is getting a little better with age, now at age 2. We get less reaction to the TV, for example, which used to regularly freak her out. But timidity is a much less objectionable way for the dog to cope with anxiety than confrontation (what Rosie usually does when she's anxious...though she's been known to cower/pee/tremble as well).


----------

